# Segmented vessel



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

This 10+ x 8 inch vessel, is made from over 800 pieces of curly maple & purpleheart. There are 36 pieces per row. This was truly a labor of love. The finish is Lacquer.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

DANG!!!! DOUBLE DANG!!!!

you got some skills there girl!!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> DANG!!!! DOUBLE DANG!!!!
> 
> you got some skills there girl!!


 Now I know I have made it in the turning world. A Double Dang !!!! I forgot to say I cut all 1600 joints with my miterbox. I needed every light colored joint (light woods show ANY imperfection) to be absolutely perfect. Cutting on the old arm powered miterbox then sanding on a piece of sandpaper on my cast iron shaper table made it possoble to be this perfect. I wanted to make something of my own design, and not make the same old, same old southwest type repetitive designs. Thanks for the double dang!:thank_you2:


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

That truly is very nice, I agree with the double dang,,If you don't mind me asking how many hours goes into a labor of love such as this?


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

drasbell said:


> That truly is very nice, I agree with the double dang,,If you don't mind me asking how many hours goes into a labor of love such as this?


 Hi Rick, thanks for your question. I'm going to guess, it took 2 weeks..of course some was drying time. I build & turn, build & turn, so I don't have to hollow turn so deeply. I was building and turning another seg. vase at the time, so it's a guess, as I rotated the pieces on the lathe. I will post that vase & a picture of it being built on the lathe, in a couple days. Again thanks, and have a great day in your shop


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok how about a dang, dang, triple dang. How cow that is a beauty. I have only did one just to say I did one and it was small. I just don't have the patience to cut and glue all those pieces. I know things have to be cut perfect and lots of time involved get the glue joints right. Gal that is one beautiful piece. Well done.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been out danged!!! :haha:

ahhh well, very much deserved to be sure..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I've been out danged!!! :haha:
> 
> ahhh well, very much deserved to be sure..



Yes it is well deserved. Gal Turner has set the bar pretty high.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow, that is just absolutely shocking. Very impressive.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Mark: hope the shock wasn't too mych for your heart. Jeepers!:blink:
Bernie & 2skies THANK YOU


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Can't compete with all the "Dangs". The vessel is superbly done!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

gal turner said:


> Mark: hope the shock wasn't too mych for your heart. Jeepers!:blink:
> Bernie & 2skies THANK YOU


Haha I'm good


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is definitely a beauty GT. You have more patience then anyone I know.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful work! After seeing something like that with all the time and patience to build and turn, I'm ready to sell my WW stuff and take up crossword puzzles. The standard has been raised and the gauntlet has been thrown down. Anyone like to top that object d'art??


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> Beautiful work! After seeing something like that with all the time and patience to build and turn, I'm ready to sell my WW stuff and take up crossword puzzles. The standard has been raised and the gauntlet has been thrown down. Anyone like to top that object d'art??


 I don't know if I can even top myself!!! My hat is sure getting tight! Thanks


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi gal turner

My golly! That is beautiful, the work and patience that would take is unbelievable. I am not a wood turner but do appreciate a piece of art.

Great job!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Only two weeks you say. Absolutely fantastic work. The menturners are going to have to step up to the plate on this one.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done, a true work of art to be sure, my complements.


----------



## vcooney (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done, the design and shape are excellent.

Vince


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That's a beauty. Something for me to aspire to doing some day, year.


----------

